# Surf fishing Myrtle Beach in mid-August



## BOZWELL

I will be goning down there for a few days in mid-August and was going to do some surf fishing while down there.
What should I prepare for that time of year?
What types of baits should I plan on using?
I have various rod/reels I can take as well.
Thanks


----------



## JFord56

Boz
Try the search feature up at the top. Just put in a couple different ones for different subjects and you should get a pile of info. Those questions get asked a lot. Hope that helps.


----------



## fish4kings2

*good time*

where will you be staying?


----------



## Too Busy

August is for drinking and getting a tan. I like going out at daybreak and throwing a topwater plug in the suds and outside the first breakers.
It's a good way to catch a few blues and the occasional spanish.


----------



## BOZWELL

Thanks I did a search and did not find anything specific.
I did find this link on the net that seemed to have good info.
http://www.fishreports.net/fishing/messages/93/470.html


----------



## JFord56

It's hot in SC in August. Plus you will be at MB. Like Too Busy said - get out early to beat the crowd and early is best fishing. Any med weight spinning outfit - two hook bottom rig - 3 oz weight - some "fresh" bait - fished just at back of breakers. Cut mullet, shrimp, or squid - get your bait at seafood market. On a casting rod - A spoon or bucktail casted to schools - if they happen to pass. For a rod in a holder use a fish finder rig and a 4oz weight - circle hook - squid or mullet. Should see some whiting, small sharks, and some blues. May get lucky and hook a red or black drum or flounder. Look at SC DNR website for weekly fishing reports.


----------

